# Omg i take it back!!



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

I take back everything i said about progress stopping!! i just went through the step up with neb and for some reason, i have no idea why, i decided to hold him really close to me. he showed no interest in the food i had for him or anything else. he just nestled next to my body, (on my hand) for about ten minutes!! i stood there talking very quietly rubbing his crest with my nose!!! he just sat there and whenever he heard a noise like a door close or a light switch turning on he would get closer! seriously this beats the whole stepu up for the first time and eating outta my hand! for the first time since i got neb he WANTED to be with me and he felt safe!! i mean i touched his head with my face! and he le me "preen" his crest! surely that means trust in cockatiel speak! guys seriously i was reading this forum before i got neb. infact its because of the stories and bonds you guys have that i decided finally on getting him but no matter how much you read or how much you wish, nothing prepares you for the feeling you get when you are totally focused on one another and the amount of trust placed in both parties required for that bonding! sorry for the novel but im so happy right now.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Woo hoo!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its a wonderful feeling aint it, when lucky is preening i rub my cheek on her softly and she will tickle her beak onto my cheek and then she let me rub her.
I love the smell of her which i think its the dust, even if the dust hurts my throat


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

That is wonderful! Congratulations.


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

That is great, I'm happy for you!  That is so sweet.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> surely that means trust in cockatiel speak!


Yes indeed, that is most definitely what it means. Congratulations!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Way to go...so happy for you and your tiel


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

im so happy. hes so cool!  lol


----------



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

Yaay! that sounds so cute! letting you touch him, preening his crest he definitely trusts you


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

I read all the replies to your earlier thread, this is a very happy ending. Contratulations on all your hard work and patience, what a greatfeeling that must be!

he is a very lucky bird to have you.


----------

